# Feral Wax



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

black wax is old, dirty wax with layers of cocoon. the yellow wax is closer to being pure. Your wax melter will leave the dross behind and deliver unto you beeswax. You might find a layer of honey under the wax chunk.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

never worked with this before. just wondering how to deal with it.
def crystallized honey cells


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Steam melting will get out more than a solar melter.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

I've actually been thinking about steam, after reading about an article the other night.
I have a wall paper steamer I use to repair and straighten feathers.
Trying to figure out a easy diy steam bucket melter.

odfrank when you say get more out, what exactly do you mean...more wax melts or more separation of wax densities.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

DavidZ;odfrank when you say get more out said:


> My steam melter is more active than a solar melter. In a solar melter the wax just sits in the cocoons. My steam melter blows steam up from the bottom and down from the tops and washes the wax out of the cocoons. Watch these videos.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wzkxq7qGqxQ
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbx-Dv5iLmA


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

those helped

what I'm curious about now is what the bright orange yellow wax is that is separating from the black wax.

is that worth separating if possible?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> My steam melter is more active than a solar melter. In a solar melter the wax just sits in the cocoons. My steam melter blows steam up from the bottom and down from the tops and washes the wax out of the cocoons. Watch these videos.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wzkxq7qGqxQ
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbx-Dv5iLmA


Show us a video of you and YOUR steam melter!


----------

